# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  इक आम-सी लड़की थी

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*रमेश शर्मा*
जब गरजे तब बरसे नहीं -उस शाम-सी लड़की थी
उहापोह के निकले हुए परिणाम-सी लड़की थी
गीत मैं जिसके गाता हूँ इक आम-सी लड़की थी
परी न चंदा, मृगनयनी, ना रूप की राजकुमारी-सी
कलकल नदिया, ना ही अप्सरा, ना सुंदर फुलवारी-सी
कलाकार की कल्पित रचना, मैना ना अमराई की
मस्त ठुमकते सावन जैसी, ना चंचल पुरवाई-सी
लीपे आंगन पर मांडे चितराम-सी लड़की थी
दो के पहाड़े जैसी सीधी, एक से दस तक गिनती-सी
पहली कक्षा के बच्चे की विद्या माँ से विनती-सी
चूल्हा, चौका, झाड़ू, बर्तन, बचपन से ही बोझ लिए
चित्रकथा की पुस्तक थी वो माँ के हाथों छिनती-सी
आधे वाक्य के आगे पूर्णविराम-सी लड़की थी
मोहल्ले की हलचल पर वो करती नहीं थी परिचर्चा
मोर-सा नर्तन, भँवरे गुनगुन, तितली-सी ना दिनचर्या
रजनीगंधा, जूही, केतकी, अनुकंपा, ना जिज्ञासा
श्वेता, मुक्ता, युक्ता, ना ही क्षमा, विभा, ऐश्वर्या
सीता, गीता, मीरा जैसे नाम-सी लड़की थी
गंधों का ना मादकता, उत्तेजक अहसास जगे
भाव-भंगिमा नहीं कि ऐसी कंठ सुखाती प्यास जगे
ताजमहल पर रुके चांद का चित्र न दीखा उसमें तो
मैं क्या बोलूँ देख के उसको मुझमें क्या आभास जगे
तेज़ बुख़ार के बाद हुए आराम-सी लड़की थी

----------

